# new here, airhead parts!



## buenomoto (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey everyone, I build/ restore airheads and k models and have tons of nice extra parts from time to time. My current build is hardly using any original parts and the customer brought me a pristine 1984 r100 rs. As much as it pained me to strip that sucka down, the fabrication on the new parts has been a riot to do and now I got all these beautiful original parts to use on restorations and to sell! Holla if you need anything, literally all I kept was the main frame and the engine. Full fairing, wheels, brakes, bodywork, seat, gauges, subframe, all perfect and sitting on my storage shelf doing nothing


----------



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi there!
I***8217;m looking for rear shock ESAll on 2013 BMW R1200RT, part #33537716583.
Please let me know if you one.


----------

